# My 1998 Audi Cabriolet 1.8 20V "Soulful car"



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*My 1998 Audi Cabriolet 1.8 20V Sun-Line*

Hi everyone! Hi from sunny Belarus)):wave: First would like to apologize for my English, translation and literacy. Let me introduce my car and all those modernization which I did. It's a 1998 Audi Cabrio with 1.8l 20 valves engine (ADR) 125hp. It was the standard version and configuration, when I bought it. 
The design of that car was always fascinated me. Before I bought the convertible I had two 1992 Audi Coupe with the 2.0 (ABK) and 2.6 (ABC) engines. Remember the day I saw this cabrio in the city parked on the Parking lot. It was gorgeous! At that moment I thought that I should purchase one. Fortunately, a year later I discovered that the owner Cabrio is my neighbor))). More precisely, it was the car that he gave his son (young hockey player), which is not appreciated it's beauty as I. I met with him and after a long conversation offered to sell it to me)) He agreed! Such is the background! Enough of the lyrics)))

*Now, first things first)) From purchase to the present day with photo:*










*Here it is today, 2 years after purchase)*










*Autumn 2013*










*Start/buying*





































*SWAP the receiver! Installed in more stylish genuine Audi Concert - Don't want to change the strict German interior
*









*Panel receiver was a little wider than a regular place, had to reduce...*




























































*I bought a set of new bottom moldings and foam driver's seat
*



























*swap foam - rubber and smoothed old upholstery with the help of an iron.*




























*Fitted heating
*




































*Bought restaured and install the original strur bar*





































*Polishing dashboard*



















*SWAP rear PVC WINDOW -Replacing rear window technologically complicated process!! 
Here are some of the conditions*





































*Some instructions from ELSA*



















*V.A.G. 1742 - is expensive, so I decided to simplify the process but do qualitatively! Long opted glue and thought of actions... Then I bought the license window in Poland of appropriate quality to the original PVC window. Bought polyurethane adhesive and began to work. It took 2 days. It turned out great and very high quality!!!*










*In order to minimize the gap and provide a good fit I pulled a box with tape*





































*Maintenance*










*Father Gift - the original compressor from Audi A6 C6 2009 - excellent and productive thing!
*









*SWAP tail light on the new original!
*



























*Found sealant in accordance with the original!*




























*Refreshed appearance of car*









*Meet AZEV A 17' 8,5J - FINALLY I FOUND THEM! In Poland))
*








































































*Club meet in Minsk
*































































*Swap broken electric retractable antenna Hirschmann Hit Auta 2040*


































*Original Audi RS2 shift knob - Looks pretty cool!!*




















*Installation of the systems of Auto-check and Board computer! 
*




























*Swap pins in the connector Auto-check/*











*Find the signal for Board-computer. Typically, this is a lonely yellow wire in vehicles without Board-computer.
*









*All insulating! As a manufacturer*





























*SWAP Brake caliper Girling G60 from Audi S2*










*Sandblasting
*









*Paint coating of heat-resistant paint (Up to 650 degrees)
*




































*Brake discs 276mm and brake pads*




























*Video from the manufacturer















Original armrest from Audi 90 CS - think over how to install)...:banghead::screwy:












































........


My wife behind the wheel))))) Scary))



















Stay tuned!.........*


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

idk how i missed this.
Super nice and clean car.
Well done!

Post it here: http://forums.quattroworld.com/9080/
much more activity


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Good job man! :thumbup:


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*Installing armrest on VAG Sport seats (plumbing)*

To install the armrest on the mechanical seat is necessary to find the right back, as on the right side in the place of attachment of the armrest is the backrest tilt knob.

1. Propylene using a Dremel welds, undocked carrying handle on the opposite side.
2. Undocked mounting brackets on both backs, and move from one to the other.
3. Transfer mechanism backrest tilt to the other side.
4. Produce or borrow armrest mounting bracket (before welding define the desired angle of attachment)
5. Welding
6. Production of the backrest tilt cables (using plastic ties).


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*New parts. New ''FENSTER"*


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*GRA installation*

In 2014 was purchased (in Moscow from A80 AVANT 2.6 V6) and set the original cruise control kit (gra)
Spent the evening in search of information on installation, then a week to order original spare parts for installation and 2-3 days for the slow and careful installation.
For those who are interested in more information on installation and necessary components - ask questions.


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*I set the original engine compartment lighting*

I set the original engine compartment lighting (2014)


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*I bought and installed the original KAMEI spoiler from 1993 Audi Coupe (color edition)*

I bought and installed the original KAMEI spoiler from 1993 Audi Coupe (color edition)
It never set on cabrio from manufacturer, but it seems to me that it looks good, highlighting the appearance of the car ..


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*Established an electrochromic mirror with compass (2015)*

Established an electrochromic mirror with compass (2015) Took it from the 2003 Audi Allroad C5

CONNECTION:
1. black / white - plus of ignition
2. Brown - weight
3. blue / red - plus from reversing light
4. and 5. The drive motors on exterior mirrors
6. cinnamic / black - plus from lamps posazhira driver and which are arranged on kozyrke sun.


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*New Original Glass for headlights (2015)*

New Original Glass for headlights


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*New original fog lights and turn signals (2015)*

New original fog lights and turn signals (2015)


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*RECARO Original electro seats!!!*

Big event!! My friends from Russia (St. Petersburg), called and told me that they have the original electric Recaro seats. I waited half a year of purchase... I felt great joy when the seats were delivered to me!!

Find some time on the weekend assembly seats, weaving and installation of electrical wiring. The search for electric circuits.

It's Quite simply, a pair of Thermal Cutoff at 30A per seat, hang on a constant + and minus on the body. That's all.


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*New gas stops for the trunk lid*


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*"Komfortblinker" function VAG 000998229A (2016)*

the connection is very simple!


----------



## Grisha-cabrio (Feb 15, 2014)

*Some new Photos*


----------



## Mikinho66 (Mar 11, 2016)

I always loved the convertible 80
Super changes made ​​, very interesting .
with what you 've polished block instrumentation ? thank you


----------



## kki (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice car, well done, nice clean wiring for retrofitting. This kind of topics are motivating :thumbup: I installed the same cruise control system to my Audi 90, but never got it to work... some serious troubleshooting is ahead, I will wait for the spring. Greetings from Estonia.


----------

